# Ms. V - Boudoir



## rub (May 22, 2012)

From last weeks in studio session. I am going to be changing out some of the furniture and fixtures right away for a new look - yay!
C&C is always appreciated  Sorry for the crappy compression - posted from FB.

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2012)

top notch!


----------



## 12sndsgood (May 22, 2012)

A beautiful women in lingerie and I get pulled in by her eyes.   nice set.


----------



## camz (May 22, 2012)

Compression looks good Kristal.

Beautiful work and beautiful model!!


----------



## Trever1t (May 22, 2012)

C ute!!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 22, 2012)

I want lighting like that. Exactly like that. Beautiful!


----------



## tirediron (May 22, 2012)

Great lighting!


----------



## rub (May 22, 2012)

Thanks all.  The light just bounces around in there, its great.  For shot 5 there is another white wall camera right and so that corner is just beauty from 10am - 7pm right now.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2012)

I like your decision with the floor and the wall.  They look so good.  Love the look of the distress white finish on the wood.


----------



## TMichael (May 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## vipgraphx (May 22, 2012)




----------



## gsgary (May 22, 2012)

The only one i dont like is 4 the shape of here pants and the gap between her legs makes her look like she has a dick


----------



## rub (May 22, 2012)

Good call gsgary - its actually the bottom edge on the pillow that you can see between her legs, but it makes it look like her panties and lower than they are.  I will touch that up.  Chicks with dicks isnt the look I am going for.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2012)

lmao


----------



## gsgary (May 22, 2012)

rub said:


> Good call gsgary - its actually the bottom edge on the pillow that you can see between her legs, but it makes it look like her panties and lower than they are.  I will touch that up.  Chicks with dicks isnt the look I am going for.



Yes i could tell it was the pillow, i spent about 10 minutes looking through them, i got to shoot with a top fashion photographer a few years ago and he went through his shots with a fine toothed comb


----------



## rub (May 22, 2012)

when viewed larger its pretty clear whats going on, but in the smaller format its decieving.  Thats why I like critique - I'm awful for missing things.  I once had a banner printed with my name spelled wrong. Der.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 29, 2012)

I think we are going to need a few more shots to give you an accurate critique.


----------



## RichardsTPF (May 30, 2012)

Great set. Especially like your lighting and B&W effect in #1.


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

Very Good...Great photos


----------



## Samerr9 (Jun 19, 2012)

I really enjoyed this set of photos. Great work!

Since you are looking for critique.. here are my points: First, I agree with gsgary. When you first see it it looks awkward.On the other hand, no.3 doesn't stand to the same boudoir level of the rest. Although I like the lighting that is comming from the windows but the blanket doesn't fit for me. Also her right hand and face shows discomfort with this pose. 

Keep on posting great stuff


----------

